# Anyone order an M-edge E-illumintor recently?



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I ordered the M-edge cover and light on the 12th - and the projected delivery date for the light isn't until the end of February or beginning of March!!  Has anyone else ordered recently?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Their website still stays Backordered until Jan 26. 
That's a long time to wait for a light.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I ordered one on January 9.
The expected delivery is February 13, 2009 - March 3, 2009.

It is a really long time to wait.  It better be nice for making us wait that long.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I see some discussion on the Amazon site that some people are receiving the light earlier than projected. I hope that is the case. 

A friend ordered hers a week before mine.  I'll keep looking for her delivery status as an indication of mine.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I certainly hope it ships earlier.  I wouldn't think it would be that hard to keep some little lights in stock


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hopefully it will ship soon for you. 

My daughter has one and likes it. She actually doesn't use it the way it's designed though. She turns it upside down and slides the bar under the Kindle (not in the pocket), down near the keyboard. That puts the light itself up towrds the top of the Kindle. She likes it better that way when she's reading because she can get the screen lit up better that way.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hopefully it will ship soon for you.
> 
> My daughter has one and likes it. She actually doesn't use it the way it's designed though. She turns it upside down and slides the bar under the Kindle (not in the pocket), down near the keyboard. That puts the light itself up towrds the top of the Kindle. She likes it better that way when she's reading because she can get the screen lit up better that way.


Now that's ingenious! I was hoping the bendy-neck would be bendy enough to get it pointed where it should be. But I'll keep this idea in mind.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered on November 25th and have yet to receive mine.  I ordered from the M-edge site.  I was told backordered till Jan. 26.  So I haven't expected to receive mine for a couple more weeks.
Anyone else order around that time get theirs yet, if you ordered from M-edge, that is?
thanks,
deb


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I ordered one on 12/28.  Informed shipping around 1/26 and estimated delivery date: 02/02 - 02/18.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I ordered mine on 12/19 and got it last week.  I love it. The bendy neck is great!  Deb, you might want to give them a call and ask where the heck your light is.. I ordered through Amazon not M-edge.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

I really wanted the medge light but i'm just not willing to wait that long without a light. Any suggestions for something similar?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Ordered January 7th



> Delivery estimate: February 11, 2009 - February 27, 2009
> 
> * 1 of: M-edge e-Luminator Booklight for Amazon Kindle--PRE-ORDER, SHIPS ~1/26


Megan - the question is whether you want a light that can be carried in your cover. If so, I don't know of many options..the M-Edge e-Luminator or one made by Periscope http://www.periscopelight.com/store/index.cfm?module=catalog&fuse=detail&prod_id=Kindle%201&catname=Products.

If portability is not a requirement, then I personally think a clip-on light, such as the Mighty Brite, are better options.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I ordered mine on November 12th and got it on 12/26. It's fantastic!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just ordered mine Friday from Amazon and the expected arrival date is the end of Feb./beginning of March. I'm hoping that it comes much sooner than that. I have another light that I currently use and love, but I wanted one that would fit in my M edge cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I ordered mine on 12/19 and got it last week. I love it. The bendy neck is great! Deb, you might want to give them a call and ask where the heck your light is.. I ordered through Amazon not M-edge.


Thanks for the suggestion. I guess I was just assuming that since they were backordered I would not be receiving it for a while. I did send an email out to them, since I have already been charged for it.
thanks again,
deb


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I also ordered mine mid-December and just got it a week or so ago.  I bought mine from Amazon and it indicated a January delivery date so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered my E-illumintor light January 7 and received confirmation that it shipped already. I haven't received it yet but maybe by Monday.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I ordered mine on 1/9.  Shipping estimate is 2/10-2/24.  My Kindle isn't due until the beginning of March, so they will likely meet together.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

DH ordered on 12-2-08 and it arrived about Jan. 9th

LSbookend


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered mine on November 12th and got it on 12/26. It's fantastic!!


LOL, reading your post I find myself wishing the days of January away. Not good, I know.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

love2read said:


> I ordered my E-illumintor light January 7 and received confirmation that it shipped already. I haven't received it yet but maybe by Monday.


UPDATE: Ordered January 7th. I received mine today!


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

love2read said:


> UPDATE: Ordered January 7th. I received mine today!


Okay, now I'm curious. Did you order it at the sale price or the regular price. I ordered mine the same day as yours @9.99 but no light yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

love2read said:


> UPDATE: Ordered January 7th. I received mine today!


I also was wondering if you ordered from Amazon, or M-edge. 
thanks,
debbie


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, now I'm curious. Did you order it at the sale price or the regular price. I ordered mine the same day as yours @9.99 but no light yet.


I read the posts that the price was going up so I ordered the light on the 7th before the price increase.



drenee said:


> I also was wondering if you ordered from Amazon, or M-edge.
> thanks,
> debbie


On January 7th I ordered my Sapphire cover from Amazon to take advantage of free shipping but since the light was not free shipping on Amazon I ordered that directly from M-Edge.

I received the cover on the 12th and the light today.

Lynn M


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  Hopefully they'll answer my email on Monday.  Sounds like I got lost in the shuffle.
debbie


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have read other posts from people that ordered their light in December from Amazon and still haven't received them. I think they must be filling the orders from their own website first.

Lynn M


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got mine from their website and not from Amazon.  The cover came; no light.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> I ordered on November 25th and have yet to receive mine. I ordered from the M-edge site. I was told backordered till Jan. 26. So I haven't expected to receive mine for a couple more weeks.
> Anyone else order around that time get theirs yet, if you ordered from M-edge, that is?
> thanks,
> deb


I ordered my lite on 11/22 and got it on 12/22 from Amazon I'm not that happy with it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no, Tessa, how come?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to keep moving it to read  I like the mighty bright light  better.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

love2read said:


> I have read other posts from people that ordered their light in December from Amazon and still haven't received them. *I think they must be filling the orders from their own website first.*
> 
> Lynn M


Yeah, my thoughts too which is okay. That's just plain good business.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Update:  I received an email from M-edge.  They have shipped my light.  Thanks for the suggestion of contacting them.  
debbie


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Update: I received an email from M-edge. They have shipped my light. Thanks for the suggestion of contacting them.
> debbie


Yay Debbie, I'm glad it has shipped. Let us know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered my light from *Amazon* on 11/12 and received it on 12/26, so no, they don't appear to be filling orders from their website first. I'm not sure what they are doing...their shipping sounds really disorganized.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I ordered mine from Amazon on 12/3 and received it on 1/9. I really like that it travels inside the cover so I know I have it at all times. At first it takes a bit of maneuvering to get it to light the screen just right but I'm getting better at it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the questions I had about the light was if it looks like it might scratch the Kindle while closed up in the case?  Anyone notice if it might?
debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> One of the questions I had about the light was if it looks like it might scratch the Kindle while closed up in the case? Anyone notice if it might?
> debbie


No it lies flat and doesn't touch the Kindle so no scratching. The light is why the new covers have a wider "platform" when folded back. The light rests there when not in use.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

You're very welcome!!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I read with my cover folded back and was curious if the light would prevent me from doing so? Its already on order, but was curious


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered mine end of Dec from Amazon.  The ship dates has slipped 3 times and is now saying MARCH!  I tried to cancel the order and it won't let me because it has been processed (but not shipped).  I purchased a brightlight last night because I need a light..but am SOOO not happy with M-edge and the fact that I can't cancel the order...


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I ordered a cover and light directly from m-edge on the 13th (last week). I've got two shipping notices saying the purchased items are going out tomorrow. 

I also recommend emailing m-edge if you have questions. They have responded to my email usually two hours after sending it and have been nice.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kimmy, that's true.  I emailed M-edge on Saturday evening and got a personal response yesterday afternoon (Sunday), and another notice that it had been put in the mail.  I'm sure it was just an oversite.  
Good customer service
debbie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I ordered a cover and light directly from m-edge on the 13th (last week). I've got two shipping notices saying the purchased items are going out tomorrow.


GRRRRR! It's so frustrating to see that everyone who ordered after me is getting there light before me (I ordered from Amazon). I sure hope they fill their own backorders soon so they can start filling the Amazon orders. I'm oozing with frustration and jealousy.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Kim, Have you tried emailing m-edge? I know you didn't order directly from them, but I figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Kim, Have you tried emailing m-edge? I know you didn't order directly from them, but I figure it can't hurt to ask.


It seemed obvious that they are filling the m-edge orders before the Amazon orders, so I was trying to be patient. But maybe I should email them, if nothing else it will give me an idea of what to expect and that might ease the frustration (or maybe make it worse).


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

kim said:


> It seemed obvious that they are filling the m-edge orders before the Amazon orders, so I was trying to be patient. But maybe I should email them, if nothing else it will give me an idea of what to expect and that might ease the frustration (or maybe make it worse).


How does it seem obvious? I ordered my light from Amazon on 11/12 and I received it on 12/26. I really don't think they are filling the orders from their website first. I think they are just a tremendously disorganized and unprofessional company. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to their shipping schedule.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Boston said:


> I read with my cover folded back and was curious if the light would prevent me from doing so? Its already on order, but was curious


Nope, you'll still be able to fold the cover back. That's what I do, too. The light is quite small and unobtrusive when not in use.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> How does it seem obvious? I ordered my light from Amazon on 11/12 and I received it on 12/26. I really don't think they are filling the orders from their website first. I think they are just a tremendously disorganized and unprofessional company. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to their shipping schedule.


Of the people who have ordered after you, the ones who ordered directly from m-edge are starting to get theirs and the people who ordered from Amazon are not getting theirs yet, even if ordered earlier. And it kind of makes good business sense to satisfy the customers that come directly to you before you fill the orders from a 3rd party.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Nope, you'll still be able to fold the cover back. That's what I do, too. The light is quite small and unobtrusive when not in use.


I read on the Amazon reviews that you can't hold the M-edge with the cover folded back while reading. You can? If that's really true, I have to add another cover to the group I'm choosing from. Sigh. So many choices...


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I read on the Amazon reviews that you can't hold the M-edge with the cover folded back while reading. You can? If that's really true, I have to add another cover to the group I'm choosing from. Sigh. So many choices...


Yes you can definitely hold the M-Edge with the cover folded back. When you first get it, it's a little stiff when you fold it back but it loosens up quickly. Whoever wrote that review must not actually own one.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

love2read said:


> Yes you can definitely hold the M-Edge with the cover folded back. When you first get it, it's a little stiff when you fold it back but it loosens up quickly. Whoever wrote that review must not actually own one.


I hope mine loosens soon - I just recieved it, and it doesn't fold back flat. The "sin" seems top want to stay curved instad of flattening. Since i always held the original cover using the left "shelf" - this is annoying in the new case.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

TM said:


> I hope mine loosens soon - I just recieved it, and it doesn't fold back flat. The "sin" seems top want to stay curved instad of flattening. Since i always held the original cover using the left "shelf" - this is annoying in the new case.


Try folding it leaving the space for the left shelf then push it down hard a few times. I did that when I first got mine and it didn't take very long to fold back just how I like it now.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

love2read said:


> Try folding it leaving the space for the left shelf then push it down hard a few times. I did that when I first got mine and it didn't take very long to fold back just how I like it now.


Thanks - that is helping some. I also noticed that laying it down for a while with it folded back is also helping... it shoul loosen up perfectly in a few days - I hope anyway.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered my light from Amazon on January 9th and don't have it yet.

I emailed M-Edge to ask the status of my order and I mentioned that I knew people who ordered from their site after me have already received their light.

They replied promptly but didn't really say anything helpful or explain anything.  They only reminded me that the Amazon site states it will ship after January 26 and therefore it should be shipped next week.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks - that is helping some. I also noticed that laying it down for a while with it folded back is also helping... it shoul loosen up perfectly in a few days - I hope anyway.


Just keep working with it. Mine is pretty flat now and working great. I know yours will soon be the way you like it too. 

Lynn M


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ordered my E-illuminator on Christmas Day after receiving a M-edge cover for Christmas.  Got an e-mail from Amazon to the effect that my gift card had been charged over this past weekend, which was weird because my gift card had been charged the day I purchased it.  Anyway, they gave me a link in that same e-mail to M-edge support.  I wrote them, gave them my Amazon order number, and they got back to me via e-mail with an answer to my question within an hour.  I was impressed with their prompt reply.  It has been sent to UPS for delivery.  I hope to receive it later this week or early next.

Thanks for all the info from those of you who received yours already.  I do a lot of reading in bed so it will come in handy.


----------



## sarge41 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got my m-Edge E-illumintor light in the mail today 1-26-09. Was ordered last week. Now if I could just get my kindle in I would be happy.

Looks like from the follwing notes a lot of you ordered from Amazon, got my light from M-Edge in only 5 days. They now have them in stock. Looks good, just need my Kindle to go with it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my M-edge E-illuminator this weekend.  I love it.  I really like the way it lights up screen.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, received the following update order last night from Amazon last night. In part, this is what it says.



> We're writing to confirm your purchase of the following item from M-edge
> Accessories, LLC:
> 
> 1 of M-edge e-Luminator Booklight for Amazon Kindle--PRE-ORDER, *SHIPS
> ~1/26 * (available to ship by* February 20,2009*)


So what do the two different dates mean? Is is shipping on Jan 26th or Feb 20th? Credit card has been charged and my order was placed on Jan 7th.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I ordered my light on 1/7, received a similar note over the weekend.  I checked and my gc wasn't charged again (I suspect the email is just using standard default wording regarding charges)

Although Amazon still shows a delivery est of 2/11-2/27, it now has a tracking number from the vendor.  So hopefully the my light will show up this week.


----------



## lblaase (Jan 22, 2009)

I received mine last week and do not like it.  It is not bright enough and does not cover the entire page.  Very disappointed >:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

lblaase said:


> I received mine last week and do not like it. It is not bright enough and does not cover the entire page. Very disappointed >:


I'm sorry to hear you're not pleased. 
I notice it's your first post. Welcome. You should go to introductions and tell us about yourself.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered my light Dec 28 - was gone over the weekend so I don't know exactly when it arrived, but it was in the mailbox yesterday (jan 25).  I was told it would ship after the 26th, so I did received it a few days early.  Love it, but the light is pointed towards me, not the book.  I've tried twisting it around, but can't get it to not shine a little in my eyes.  Is everyone else's like this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

VG you either don't have it in the pocket correctly or simply haven't figured out that you can adjust the light. Of course it's not supposed to shine in your face, that should be obvious. Do you have the new M-Edge or are you trying to use it with a different cover?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I love my E-illuminator. It gives the perfect amount of light, no glare, no hot spots and I love that it fits in the case. So much better then heavy. bulky clip on lights.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that it is adjustable and it is not totally in my face - I just can't twist it to totally shine only on the Kindle.  I am used to my mightybrite flex2, which is REALLY bendable and holds whatever shape you put it in,  and think maybe this one just does not hold the twists as well.  I am tying to turn the very top light portion to the side and it wants to hang over my Kindle a bit.  Maybe it just needs to loosen up a bit.  Just wanted to know if others thought it was a bit "stiff" - I've only had it one day and will keep working with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine twists fine. Try working with it a bit more and it should work. Don't be afraid-I've found it's not as fragile as it looks!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

love2read said:


> Just keep working with it. Mine is pretty flat now and working great. I know yours will soon be the way you like it too.
> 
> Lynn M


Thanks! i have finally gotten it the way i like it... now if only my light will arrive. I am also thinking of getting another color - i had such a hard time deciding between two...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Will do - It's good to know that I can be a little more aggressive with it.  I sure like having a light with me all the time now.  Can't tell you how many times I had my Kindle, but forgot my mightybrite.  I'm very happy with the new cover, and I'm sure I'll be happy in time with the new light


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just notified that mine shipped yesterday.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I ordered mine from the m-edge web site on Friday (Jan 23) and received it today, Tuesday (Jan 27).  I was shocked when I opened my mailbox to see that it had arrived so quickly.  

The light does adjust easily and is quite flexible.  It has taken several adjustments to get the light to shine on the page just so.  Now that I know just where it works best, it is easy to adjust it when I open my Kindle cover.


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Just received mine yesterday.  Am still playing with it to get the "right" angle, but so far it seems to be a nice compliment to my M-Edge case.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes!  Mine arrived today.  Haven't even taken it out of its packaging yet but happy it's here.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I received mine yesterday.  It will stay in the case until I get my Kindle.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Just tried to order the light, and it's sold out on both M-Edge's sight and Amazon...
Guess I took too long trying to make up my mind!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter has one and we could never get it to light up the screen properly, but it lit up the keybopard pretty good  

Anyway. It works best for her when we take it out of the pocket and flip it over so the light is pointed towards the top of the Kindle instead of the keyboard. She then slides it between the Kindle and the cover towards the keyboard area.

I've got to take my husband to the Dr today, but I'll try to get some pictures up so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

RB said:


> Just tried to order the light, and it's sold out on both M-Edge's sight and Amazon...
> Guess I took too long trying to make up my mind!


How odd. I just got an email today from Amazon offering a whole selection of M-edge covers w/lights and lights & SD cards and covers w/o lights.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I received my light yesterday and was pleasantly surprised at how well it lit up the screen.  I did have to position it differently than I am used to with other lights (higher and less direct).  

I found it gave clear even lighting except for a shadow across the top left corner.  It's a little distracting but only when reading the first few words on a page. 

I previously used a Mighty Bright and some of the reviews had me concerned. I have a history of purchasing accessories and not finding them suitable for my use.  Happily, that isn't the case this time.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I took two pictures without a flash so you can see how it lights the Kindle and how I position the light.

If someone can upload pictures so they can be posted here, I can email them to you.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I placed my order for one of the M-edge covers and the E-illumintor on 1/27.

I received the cover in about two days and have been patiently  waiting for the light.

I just checked my order status and see that it was shipped on 2/4 with an expected arrival date of 2/18. Hopefully it won't take that long, but it is coming by snail mail so anything is possible.

Of course now that I have the new cover and will soon have the new light, it appears that the Kindle 2 will be announced on Monday. 

If I can believe any of the rumors, the Kindle 2 will have different dimensions than the original Kindle so I won't be able to move the cover to the new model when I buy one.

Does anyone know how long it was between the introduction of the original Kindle and the availability of covers from alternate sources like M-Edge?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would be before we saw new covers too.  I'm hoping that M-Edge, Oberon, Noreve, etc. would have been sent at least prototypes to get the development going.  

I've been waiting for the K2 release to order my cover.  When the K2 arrives Mr. KM gets to choose which K he wants because he waited the longest.  As soon as he decides, I'm ordering my new cover for my Kindle, be it K1 or K2.

I'm still not sure which cover I want though...


----------

